# Natural worming????



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

I met a holistic vet today who recommended crushed pumpkin seeds and grated carrot in Pushcas food for a natural worming treatment/prevention...But has anyone else used this natural remedy? I am petrified she'll get worms if I don't use the vets recommendation.
Anyone else go natural please?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I've heard of pumpkin seeds, garlic is good, you can get garlic powder for dogs which will state how much to use.
There are some natural preparations which I might try...
Four Seasons
Grapefruit seed liquid
Diatomaceous Earth. 
I might have mine tested for worms, then start probably the DE although I do put garlic in my food x

http://www.ethical-pets.co.uk/31-four-seasons-anti-parasitic-100ml.html

http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/benefits-diatomaceous-earth/

http://www.grandmalovesthedog.com/

http://wormcount.com/dogsandcats.html


----------

